# Sounds Like Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

If you're in Victoria don't miss SLC it's a bit out of the way, but the baristi are passionate about their craft and motivated by good espresso. We'll be swingin some naked PF's while kickin some tunes and rockin the spro, so we know you'll fit right in.

More...


----------

